
Marc Andreessen, Pat Gelsinger in verbal VMworld brawl - rajbala
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/08/27/marc_andreessen_pat_gelsinger_in_verbal_vmworld_brawl/
======
jgeorge
As someone working in a highly regulated industry, we will _never_ , _ever_ be
allowed to put our production data into "the cloud", no matter who's cloud it
is or what it looks like.

Ignoring issues of latency, connectivity, and cloud provider outages, there's
simply no way any cloud provider would ever be secure enough for us to be
allowed to put our customer data on it.

Even if he pushes a company that "encrypts everything going to the cloud"
there's not a level of encryption today that's more secure than "never putting
your private data on a public wire in any form in the first place."

Sorry, Mr. Andreessen, the tech world is not comprised solely of cloud-happy,
cowboy, internet connected startup companies. Those are the companies you
know, because those are the companies that want/need/deserve your investment.
The companies that have heavy regulation and serious data protection concerns
typically don't need your attention, so it's understandable that you may not
think they're out there.

